# Lighting help



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I currently have a square 24x24x16 tank and I'm looking at this light EDGE is selling

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-175w-metal-halide-8768/

Will this cover the tank properly so that I can eventually run a reef tank? I want this tank to eventually have those hard corals. The tank isnt set up yet, just slowly gathering all the equipment.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

At 16" deep, I think you are good. Don't miss the awesome deal from EDGE.

Was very tempted to buy that to set up a reef with the column tank I just sold.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm more worried about the light covering the whole tank than it penetrating to the bottom.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

On the square tank, I would imagine you would stack the coral near the middle?


----------



## lampshade (May 1, 2010)

MH's usually cover a 2'x2' square, Sometimes you can spread them a bit more. I have 2 covering my 6' tank with great coverage, the sides a little less lit that i put LPS in, but everything else does great.

I had 1 175MH on my 55gal 4' tank and was able to grow SPS in it in the center, and zoa's on the sides.

Looks like a good deal, you will probably want a new bulb since 5500K is pretty low spectrum for SW. With my 55 i picked up a $10 bulb off ebay and grew sps without much problems. WIth my new 2x250's i have xm bulbs and the coral defintily grows better, but the tank's much more stable and clean now, so lots more affecting it.


----------

